
Show HN: New Clojure Rule Engine - jrryjcksn
https://github.com/yipeeio/arete
======
jrryjcksn
We needed a rule engine for a translation task and the only other available
one in Clojure (Clara Rules), though an excellent project, didn't meet our
needs.

